# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  What the heck is this now?!

## Maddymoo

Are these eggs? They were not there last night, but are all over the tank this morning, some are even on the frogs them selves! Feels like one thing after another at the moment :-/

----------


## Murray of the Deep

Yes they are eggs if the reason why it's few it's because your frog ate some of them.take good care of them.

----------


## Tony

Those are eggs. If you don't want to raise them, leave them be. If they start to rot, remove them. They should get eaten up pretty quick though.

----------


## Maddymoo

I left them, and she ate them over a few hours. Then she laid more a few days after, they were amplexing all over the place the filthy beasts! I don't want to raise eggs because I don't have anywhere for the babies to go, so it would be stupid of me. It's a shame though, as I would like to really

----------

